# 2.0T: Fuel Pressure Sensor G247 Malfunction & Fuel Trim Lean & high pitch noise off accel...



## Schoolbus (Feb 24, 2000)

What should I diag first?

I haven't experienced this myself. It's my wife's Tiguan, 7 yrs old (2009) and 90k miles and of course 1 month out of 7/100k warranty. She complained of a high pitch noise (she thinks coming from front right of vehicle) that would occur only when she wasn't accelerating.

I took it for a drive last night (hours after she parked it) and couldn't reproduce the sound and it seemed to drive fine, but while out, the CEL came on. I checked codes and got the following. It did rev a bit high/long when I started it (2nd code).

Here are the codes:


Wednesday,10,August,2016,21:52:57:64544
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 15.7.0.1 (x64)
Data version: 20150729
www.Ross-Tech.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Control Module Part Number: 06J 906 026 G HW: 06J 906 026 AF
Component and/or Version: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 8217
Software Coding: 0423010A19070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 12674 002 1048576
VCID: 2E53FC91B9EB654EF4-807A
3 Faults Found:

004506 - Fuel Pressure Sensor (G247) 
P119A - 000 - Malfunction - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 146003 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:03:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 926 /min
Load: 26.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 96.0������°C
Temperature: 64.0������°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.081 V

001287 - Idle Control System RPM 
P0507 - 000 - Higher than Expected.
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 146003 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:03:06

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 949 /min
Load: 28.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 97.0������°C
Temperature: 64.0������°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.081 V

000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 
P0171 - 000 - System Too Lean - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 146003 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:03:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 937 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 7.0 km/h
Temperature: 98.0������°C
Temperature: 64.0������°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.081 V


Readiness: 0000 0000





From that (and the sound described), I might guess that it's the fuel pump. Looking online for similar, I see reference to 2 fuel pumps; a main one and a "lift" one? Are there two?

I also found reference to the regulator on the rail potentially being an issue.

I've also seen discussions on checking blocks 103, 106, & 231.

On this page:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/P119A/004506, it's noted:
"If found with a TFSI engine and 16555/P0171/000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean is also flagged, this could be caused by a failed rear main seal."

This post is nearly identical faults (and also misfires) as well as a whine that fades with accel:
http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?4132-09-passat-2-0-tsi-bad-misfire
and in the end: "Turned out to be the crankcase breather, oil separator or what ever they are calling it now. The big black plastic thing on the valve cover."

This post seems to have same issues and cause was a boost leak:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761914-MIL-2-days-in-a-row-Discuss

This video the guy had struggled with many approaches and turned out to be a lower oil separator cracked part:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nyhYFW_WEk

This:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/2.0l_TFSI_(AXX/BGB/BPJ/BPY/BWA)
says:

Special Functions
Checking Fuel Pressure

Prerequisites:

Ignition ON
Engine ON (Idle)
System voltage at least 11.0 V.
Coolant Temperature at least 80 ������°C

[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Group 103
[Go!]
Field 1: Fuel Pressure (Low), Specification: 2800...7200 mbar
Field 2: Fuel Pump Adaptation, Specification: -1000...+1000 %
Note:

Timing chain driven engines such as the CCTA, CBFA and CCTA were phased in during model year 2008. Those engines do not use a G410 (Low) Fuel Pressure Sensor so Measuring Blocks group 103 is not applicable. 


Group 106
[Go!]
Field 2: Fuel Rail,Pressure (actual): 55% or below is normal at idle

55% to 60% is a gray area, it may be okay, but may indicate a problem
Above 60% implies there is a failure or restriction
Causes of low pressure can include kinks or restrictions in fuel lines
Fuel filter issues including restricted/clogged or incorrect part number
Failing lift pump in fuel tank. We have seen numerous cases of sub-standard quality "factory" replacements in "factory boxes" that were obtained from aftermarket sources and are not sourced from official dealers. This led to troubleshooting problems that were solved by installing correct factory parts. We encourage customers to only install lift pump and fuel filter sourced directly from a VW/Audi dealer. 


Group 140
[Go!]
Field 3: Fuel Rail Pressure (High), Specification: 25.0...110.0 bar
Increase the Engine Speed while checking this value, the Pressure has to rise with the Engine Speed.

Group 230
[Go!]
Field 1: Specified Fuel Rail Pressure (High)
Field 2: Actual Fuel Rail Pressure (High), Specification: 25.0...110.0 bar
Field 3: Deviation between specified and actual fuel pressure, Specification: max. 5.0 bar

This video may be helpful: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jThQVzYFbVo


[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]



So what direction do you suggest I approach first?

Thanks!


----------



## Smcmlln (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm having a fuel problem myself. Looking at the malfunctions I would definitely check in the engine module channel 230 and look at the 3 groups. Look and see if 1 and 2 stay around 5 bars of each other. That is my number one.


----------



## Smcmlln (Jan 31, 2016)

That would help with the fuel pressure sensor. To test the pcv you can simply take the oil cap off while running. If the cap comes off easy and the engine starts to shudder the pcv is fine. If you can't get the cap off or if you take the cap off and the engine maintains a smooth idle then your pcv is faulty.


----------

